# Ivf and migraines?



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello

I'm soon to start ivf and I suffer from monthly migraines around my period-I'm wondering,   as my migraines are effected by hormone changes during my period, if Ivf drugs are going to play havoc with my hormones, am I going to get constant migraines during treatment??  
Can anyone else who is a migraine sufferer share their experiences with me?
thanks


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think there's every likelihood the answer is yes!   IVF gives you the most extreme symptoms of PMS that you could imagine which is driven by hormones added to which severe headaches are side effects of most of the drugs you are going to take.  I would make sure you have plenty of remedies ready! 

Axxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi samnian, i had never had a migraine in my life...... until ivf!!! i just drank loads of water and took paracetamol, they will ease off though
good luck with your tx

nic


----------



## monkeyface (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi
During down regulation I have suffered from awful headaches and even passed out once. Pain killers have not touched my headaches. During my last cycle I was asked if I wanted to cancel as I felt so ill. This has lead to me having to have quite a lot of time off work as I have not been able to lift my head off the pillow some mornings. Prior to treatment I would maybe get a migrane 4 or 5 times a year. 

However the positive is that this is a short term thing which resolves itself once you start your stims. Just prepare yourself for not being 100% for a month or so and  you will get through it. You never know you may be lucky and feel ok.

Good luck with you treatment


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi guys
thanks for your responses.Well by the sounds of it I need to prepare myself for having them then-unfortunately paracetamol doesnt touch mine or ibrufen-i'm on prescribed migraine tablets -almogran-from the docs -so i guess i'll be having to ask whether i can take those with my treatment then! 
Could you guys just take normal pain relief medicines with your treatments?
I cant get through them without those-and doesnt look like my work will let me have sick or holiday for ivf treatment related sickness so i just pray it doesnt affect me too bad  .
wow monkeyface you passed out with them? not good! Still as you all say if its just for a few weeks hopefully i'll get through them  
thanks nichub-gonna need all the luck i can get lol
amandab1971-i shall ensure i have plenty stashed
thank you for taking the time to reply ladies xxx


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Samnian,

Do NOT take ibruprofen as it interferes with the treatment - you can only take paracetamol or codeine (Co-codomal) but obviously check with the nurse.

I am sorry to say but i suffered greatly for the whole 3 weeks of nasal spray, my head was horrendous and i had to battle through work! I drank 2L of water a day and took tablets but nothing worked!

Had EC yesterday so now off for 3 weeks! 

Good luck with your treatment - it will hopefully be worth it in the end! xxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Definately only painkillers allowed during treatment are paracetamol.  Throughout treatment you can only take things you'd be allowed to take if you were pg and in that instance paracetamol would be the limit too.

Axxx


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi guys

oh really? I've never been pregnant so not sure on the do's and dont's of it all yet-hopefully will be soon ehtough?  
Thanks for the info angel and amanda.
oh dear-looks like i could well in bed for 3 weeks! lol. paracetamol dont touch my migraines  although reading the almogran it doesnt say you cant take whilst pregnant but to  consult your doc-so i'll check but if any doubt i wont take them-i'm not taking any risks.
ooh goodluck angel14 with ET!  
thanks guys xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Not sure about while pregnant but they definatley wont let you take it while doing treatment.  The most they'll let you have is paracetamol. 



Axxx


----------

